# Coding Synthes Zero P Plating



## vickymc (Mar 25, 2009)

*Need help with Coding Synthes Zero P Plating*

Our doctors have started using the Zero P plating when doing an ACDF and one of them would like documentation stating that it is legal to bill for the plating (22845) because it is already attached to the spacer.  Can anyone help me out with this.  Thanks for your help!

Vicky
vam2nsi@yahoo.com


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 26, 2009)

Vicky,

The recommendation is CPT code *22851* for these type of devices.  Even though there are screws that are placed into the endplates, there is not any anterior work or a separate construct, so it is not recommended to use CPT code 22845. The North American Spine Society (NASS) has the same recommendation.  I have an article that I can fax or email to you...if you're interested.

**I just noticed your email address...emailing you now**


----------



## CHARLENA79 (Dec 8, 2011)

It is to my  understanding that if additional instrumentation is used even if it is not attached to the cage itself and the sole purpose of the additional information is to further stabilize the cage...we would not separately bill 22845. Any info is appreciated and if you send me tha NASS article that would be great! Thank you! cjohnson@riverhillsneuro.com


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 8, 2011)

CHARLENA79 said:


> It is to my  understanding that if additional instrumentation is used even if it is not attached to the cage itself and the sole purpose of the additional information is to further stabilize the cage...we would not separately bill 22845. Any info is appreciated and if you send me tha NASS article that would be great! Thank you! cjohnson@riverhillsneuro.com



Charlena-

I'll need to fax this to you.  What is your fax # ?


----------

